# Ridge Ranches



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder? Are they reputable?
Maltese & Maltapoos


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't even have to click on the link to tell you stay away from them!
Matapoos!? Euh!

Stay away from anyone who breeds maltese mixes!

The breeder should only breed pure bred maltese, should show their dogs - although - some breeders who do that still aren't reputable..


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Never heard of them but I would def. say NO!

Red flags I see:
Breeding outside the standard with designer dogs (aka maltipoos)
Paypal acceptance 
selling puppies at 8 weeks old
CKC papers (which means virtually nothing)
The sheer number of puppy pictures on their site is amazing! If they are selling that many puppies you can be sure its a backyard breeder or worse.

I would not give this greeder another thought, if you are really interested in a maltese, there are MANY reputable breeders out there that have HEALTHY well-bred puppies. Also there are a lot of rescue malts out there that need loving homes and are just as cute and loving as their pedigreed bretheren.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You are better off trying Petfinder.com, as that is where most of this greeder's dogs will end up, anyway.


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

I am glad I decided to post... thank you all very much for your warning!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

caligirlinpa said:


> I am glad I decided to post... thank you all very much for your warning!


Please go to this link for true Maltese breeders. USA BREEDER'S


----------

